# 3-series demographics



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

What 3-series do you own? Vote for whatever 3-series you currently own or have on order. Vote twice if you plan to continue to own 2 or more simultaneously.


----------



## pdarringer (Mar 2, 2003)

what about the wagons?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Dammit! I knew I was forgetting something. I will edit "other".

EDIT: I can't edit my own poll???


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Who cares if it's a Ci or an i, put the 330i and 330Ci together.

Another flawed poll. :tsk: :stickpoke


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *EDIT: I can't edit my own poll??? *


Delete the whole thing and start a new one!


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *You get a special ZHP category but my 330i gets lumped in with the lowly 328.
> 
> *


Hey pal, the 328 set the standard for the E46 :flipoff: :neener:


----------



## GJM325i (May 28, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *You get a special ZHP category but my 330i gets lumped in with the lowly 328.
> 
> *


You must be wearin gasoline drawers!!!

Flame On!!
lol


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

What, no category for tourings?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

dlloyd1975 said:


> *What, no category for tourings?  *


Yeah, what are we, chopped liver?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Yeah, what are we, chopped liver? *


 .

OK, OK. I already admitted I screwed up! Now can some moderator change the "other" choice for "wagons"?


----------



## mark1 (Jun 7, 2003)

2001 330Ci (fun car)
1989 325i (daily beater)


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Yeah, what are we, chopped liver? *


And what about the xi's? What gives??? :dunno:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

machmeter said:


> *And what about the xi's? What gives??? :dunno: *


You realize that I only have 10 choices right?:tsk:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *You realize that I only have 10 choices right?:tsk:  *


Eliminate other.


----------



## Wallrat (Jun 7, 2003)

*No Way*

Convertibles shouldn't be combined with the coupes! What's up with that!?!?


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *You get a special ZHP category but my 330i gets lumped in with the lowly 328.
> 
> *


LOL! Don't worry, the ZHP is nothing but stiff suspension, ugly interior, bigger wheels, and an exterior kit. Underneath, the skin, the goods don't correspond to its higher price.

And what's with the Alcantara? That alone turns me more off than the actual price for the package.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *LOL! Don't worry, the ZHP is nothing but stiff suspension, ugly interior, bigger wheels, and an exterior kit. Underneath, the skin, the goods don't correspond to its higher price.
> 
> And what's with the Alcantara? That alone turns me more off than the actual price for the package. *


It's ok... I don't expect poultry to understand.


----------



## Topazcoupe (May 24, 2003)

And why put the 323 with the 325 and the 328 with the 330 :dunno: 

The 325/330 are a different generation of car to the 323/328.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Topazcoupe said:


> *And why put the 323 with the 325 and the 328 with the 330 :dunno:
> 
> The 325/330 are a different generation of car to the 323/328. *


FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW, POLLS ONLY ALLOW 10 CHOICES. FOR THIS REASON MODELS WILL HAVE TO BE BUNDLED.

SORRY IF THIS HURTS YOUR FEELINGS.


----------



## Topazcoupe (May 24, 2003)

> SORRY IF THIS HURTS YOUR FEELINGS.


Not in the least....just a curious amalgamation


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW, POLLS ONLY ALLOW 10 CHOICES. FOR THIS REASON MODELS WILL HAVE TO BE BUNDLED.
> 
> SORRY IF THIS HURTS YOUR FEELINGS. *


Hey, mbr129... you had to know this would happen. :bustingup


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *SORRY IF THIS HURTS YOUR FEELINGS. *


Don't worry. My therapist said I was over-reacting and that I should just "let it go," so I'm feeling much better, now. And I took a Prozac, just to be safe!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *Hey, mbr129... you had to know this would happen. :bustingup *


Are you kidding me? Of course I knew it would happen. It was a given, as with all polls.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

interesting, 330/28 coupe+verts are the most populous. i'd expect 325i's to be the majority but then we're not the average bimmer drivers here.

95% of all BMW's i see on the road (not just the 3 series) are seemingly 325i's.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *interesting, 330/28 coupe+verts are the most populous. i'd expect 325i's to be the majority but then we're not the average bimmer drivers here.*


Right. Don't forget about 60-70% of us have 3 pedals too, and I'm sure that's also way above average for all of BMW's 3/5/Z sales.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *interesting, 330/28 coupe+verts are the most populous. i'd expect 325i's to be the majority but then we're not the average bimmer drivers here.
> 
> 95% of all BMW's i see on the road (not just the 3 series) are seemingly 325i's. *


At the moment I see 43 330i/328i's (the last time I checked, a 330i ZHP is still a 330i) to 35 330/328Ci/CiCs in the poll. So you've got a 4dr sedan outnumbering the combined totals of the coupes and cabs. That seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Right. Don't forget about 60-70% of us have 3 pedals too, and I'm sure that's also way above average for all of BMW's 3/5/Z sales. *


in the real world, i'll bet something like 5% of bmw's are manual.

cliff, i didn't think about the zhp's, so you're right that the 330i slightly outnumbers the coupes.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *in the real world, i'll bet something like 5% of bmw's are manual.
> 
> cliff, i didn't think about the zhp's, so you're right that the 330i slightly outnumbers the coupes. *


I thought this was the real world.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *in the real world, i'll bet something like 5% of bmw's are manual.
> 
> cliff, i didn't think about the zhp's, so you're right that the 330i slightly outnumbers the coupes. *


Perhaps I didn't quite get the context, but here's a cliched question: How do you define your world? Through BMW NA sales figures? 

In the real world (all 80 or 90 markets where BMW sells cars) most BMWs are manual. There are more automatics than there used to be, granted, and I'm not sure how to categorise the SMG, but the majority of BMWs actually sold are the lower-powered models, and most (>80%) of those would be manual.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> *In the real world (all 80 or 90 markets where BMW sells cars) most BMWs are manual. There are more automatics than there used to be, granted, and I'm not sure how to categorise the SMG, but the majority of BMWs actually sold are the lower-powered models, and most (>80%) of those would be manual. *


I seriously doubt total BMW sales figures are 80% manual. No way.

Anyone have some actual figures handy? :eeps:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Automatics*

Well, no hard figures, but my local dealer never stocks automatics. You can only get it by special order.

80% of BMWs sold in Greece are 3 Series.
80% of the 3 Series sold is the low-end 316.
None of these are automatic.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Automatics*



TGD said:


> *Well, no hard figures, but my local dealer never stocks automatics. You can only get it by special order.
> 
> 80% of BMWs sold in Greece are 3 Series.
> 80% of the 3 Series sold is the low-end 316.
> None of these are automatic. *


Wow 80% manual, that is amazing... American drivers are so frickn' lazy.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Although I do like the SMG transmissions, buying a performance car where you don't have some sort of shift control is just a waste.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> *Perhaps I didn't quite get the context, but here's a cliched question: How do you define your world? Through BMW NA sales figures?
> 
> In the real world (all 80 or 90 markets where BMW sells cars) most BMWs are manual. There are more automatics than there used to be, granted, and I'm not sure how to categorise the SMG, but the majority of BMWs actually sold are the lower-powered models, and most (>80%) of those would be manual. *


i'm an american, our world ends at our borders.  

just kidding.

but i was referring just to the u.s. market.

but then 80-90% of ANY car (not just bmw) everywhere in the world is manual.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Brashland said:


> *Although I do like the SMG transmissions, buying a performance car where you don't have some sort of shift control is just a waste. *


As long as you aren't using the auto modes, how does having an SMG take away your shift control? All it removes then is the clutch peddle. It still has a clutch, but you don't have to activate it. Right??? :dunno:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

PhilH said:


> *Who cares if it's a Ci or an i, *


I do!

The coupe is certainly unique in the 3 series line and should stand alone in the poll.

Now--Good luck mbr129 in un-fu&#ing the rest of the poll.
Also--It would have been nice to include the "Ti", so your buddy SARAFIL wouldnt feel left out.


----------

